# Radio NZ ChCh EV interview broadcast on Thur 12th March at 3:30pm



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Please ignore this post. The date is Thurs 12th February 3:30pmhttp://www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

